

Early Evidence Shows The Daily a Bust: What This Means for Tablets - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/45973/early-evidence-shows-daily-bust-what-means-tablets

======
jleyank
Granted, people like getting things at no/low cost. But it might also be a
vote for Murdoch's version of the news? If it's at all like Fox in the US, I
can see why net-literati won't touch it.

